# What Do You Like on Your Tacos?



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm in the mood for tacos... but, upon visiting the fridge, I realized that I don't have any cottage cheese.  And I *cannot* have tacos without cottage chese heaped onto them.

I know that this is kind of a weird thing to put on tacos, so I was wondering if y'all have other weird things that you put on your tacos?  Or are you a standard, lettuce, tomato, and cheese person?


----------



## Turanil (Sep 6, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Weird - What Do You Like on Your Tacos?



Another tacos...


----------



## Aaron L (Sep 6, 2005)

Hmmm, cottage cheese certainly sounds interesting.  I like sour cream.  And bacon bits, along with lettuce, meat, and lots of cheese.  And mild sauce, I dont like things too spicy. 


(Bacon makes everything better.)


----------



## Crothian (Sep 6, 2005)

No tomatoes!!

I like a bit of lettuce, cheese, corn salsa, and sour cream.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 6, 2005)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> (Bacon makes everything better.)




I've said it before, and I've said it again!

There's only one thing better than one meat... two meats!!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 6, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I've said it before, and I've said it again!
> 
> There's only one thing better than one meat... two meats!!




_ whistles innocently_


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ whistles innocently_



 *glares*


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm sorry, Queen D, but I gotta walk away from this thread.  Just too many jokes coming to mind that would make Eric's Grandma's head explode!

Kane


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 6, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, Queen D, but I gotta walk away from this thread.  Just too many jokes coming to mind that would make Eric's Grandma's head explode!
> 
> Kane



 *throws up hands*  Why does everyone always want to twist my words!?!  I'm just hungry for tacos!  Sheesh!!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 6, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *glares*




I am shocked at this glaring, madam.  I believe you have infered something mischievious from my innocent whistling that is clearly not there.  As a life long fan of the Muppets and their quirky muscials that have just sounds without words I find myself whistling the catching tunes.  And as we all know the Muppets are purely a childs show so nothing ever gets inferred in one of their skits much like my simple song.  Thank you.


----------



## Aaron L (Sep 6, 2005)

Whistling the taco song?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 6, 2005)

The only thing cottage cheese should be placed on is a garbage heap.  Ugh.  And I'll eat darn near anything.  Ugh.

I like tomatoes, cheese, onions, salsa, sour cream, and olives on tacos.  Lettuce I can do without.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 6, 2005)

Now that I've composed myself and purged the unclean thoughts from my head I'll actually answer the original question as intended.  

I like my tacos with tomatoes, sour cream, cheddar cheese, onions, and spicy beef.

Kane


----------



## devilbat (Sep 6, 2005)

I like to eat tacos    

with plenty of hot sauce.


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 6, 2005)

I know there's a joke about "cottage cheese on tacos" being somehow related to "carrying her pumpkins" in here somewhere...  

Lettuce, tomatos, taco sauce - I'm a man of simple pleasures.


----------



## Aaron L (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm trying really hard to get a ride to Taco Bell now.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 6, 2005)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> I'm trying really hard to get a ride to Taco Bell now.



 I'm going to need to go to the store tonight to pick up all the supplies for a delicious taco tonight.  It's going to be *delicious*.


----------



## Rel (Sep 6, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm just hungry for tacos!  Sheesh!!




You're just making it worse.

I'll just go ahead and say what everybody else is thinking right about now.  What I like with my tacos is *SEX!  Lots and lots of hot sex so hot that Vin Diesel would have to leave the room if this sex was near him because he just couldn't handle the heat!*

That's what I like with my tacos.

And a little sour cream.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 6, 2005)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> I'm trying really hard to get a ride to Taco Bell now.



A statement that defines the life of most men...

I prefer fajitas--just like tacos, but with better meat!  I make mine fairly traditional.  My wife used to put ketchup on her tacos, which--thankfully--I've cured her of.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 6, 2005)

Lettuce and cheese.  Leave the tomatoes off please....


----------



## Aaron L (Sep 6, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> A statement that defines the life of most men...





HAHA!


If only you knew...


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Sep 6, 2005)

Gucamole...how can you have anything mexican without guac...the funky green goo of the gods.


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 6, 2005)

Sour cream, lettuce, tomotoes, hot salsa or pico de gallo, fine grated white american cheese; I'm pretty conventional when it comes to tacos but then I've never really been in a place that offered more. We have one upscale mexican place but they don't really do tacos. Now, their burrito is a thing of beauty. Rice, steak, veggies, salsa, black olives, all in a tomato basil wrapping.. hmm.


----------



## reveal (Sep 6, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm in the mood for tacos... but, upon visiting the fridge, I realized that I don't have any cottage cheese.  And I *cannot* have tacos without cottage chese heaped onto them.




And you call *me* weird?


----------



## reveal (Sep 6, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I've said it before, and I've said it again!
> 
> There's only one thing better than one meat... two meats!!




My head just exploded.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 6, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> My head just exploded.



 He he he.  You said head.



(See!  I can be a pervert too!)


----------



## reveal (Sep 6, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> You're just making it worse.
> 
> I'll just go ahead and say what everybody else is thinking right about now.  What I like with my tacos is *SEX!  Lots and lots of hot sex so hot that Vin Diesel would have to leave the room if this sex was near him because he just couldn't handle the heat!*
> 
> ...




See, *this* is what I get for actually having to teach today. I miss out on all the perverted reparte. Now it just looks like I'm trying to be cool like Crothian, Rel, and JD. *sigh*


----------



## reveal (Sep 6, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> He he he.  You said head.
> 
> 
> 
> (See!  I can be a pervert too!)




It's not funny if you have to explain it. 

I think, at next GenCon, I'm going to give you a big book of dirty jokes so you can keep up with the rest of us pervs here.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 6, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> See, *this* is what I get for actually having to teach today. I miss out on all the perverted reparte. Now it just looks like I'm trying to be cool like Crothian, Rel, and JD. *sigh*




Hey, I'm just trying to be as a cool as Rel....


----------



## Rel (Sep 6, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> My head just exploded.




Don't be so easy, reveal.  She was clearly baiting you with the "two meats" remark.

She's getting to be a master at that sort of thing.


----------



## Rel (Sep 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm just trying to be as a cool as Rel....




But I was just trying to be as cool as Joshua Dyal!  Where will the madness end?!


----------



## reveal (Sep 6, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Don't be so easy, reveal.  She was clearly baiting you with the "two meats" remark.
> 
> She's getting to be a master at that sort of thing.




Ah, meat baiting. I used to play that with my uncle....

waitaminute. was that out loud?


----------



## Aaron L (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah, well I just ate 4 tacos.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 6, 2005)

Cooked ground turkey (  ), chopped tomatoes, sour cream, salsa, lettuce and guacamole on soft tortilla bread.


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 6, 2005)

How funny. I'm making tacos for dinner tonight.

I use chili pepper in the preparation of the taco meat. It makes all the difference in the world.

I like only meat and cheese on my tacos, oh and some taco sauce. That's it.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 6, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> But I was just trying to be as cool as Joshua Dyal!  Where will the madness end?!




when we actually figure out what the essence of cool actually is....


----------



## kyloss (Sep 6, 2005)

Carnitas, extra spicy salsa, sourcream, and blackbeens.


----------



## reveal (Sep 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> when we actually figure out what the essence of cool actually is....




One word: diaglo


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 6, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> One word: diaglo



and a sprinkling of hat of d02.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 7, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> You're just making it worse.
> 
> I'll just go ahead and say what everybody else is thinking right about now.  What I like with my tacos is *SEX!  Lots and lots of hot sex so hot that Vin Diesel would have to leave the room if this sex was near him because he just couldn't handle the heat!*
> 
> ...



 You owe me a new keyboard!  I spit beer all over it when I read that.

Kane


----------



## Torm (Sep 7, 2005)

Waylander the Slayer said:
			
		

> Gucamole...how can you have anything mexican with guac...the funky _baby poo_ of the gods.



There - fixed it for you.  

I like my tacos with just meat and cheese, usually, although I will put sour cream on if available, and I won't turn up my nose if they've got lettuce or black beans on them, but I won't go out of my way for those, either. Tomatoes are strictly OUT. As far as sauce goes, Taco Bell's "Fire" sauce or similar fits the bill - I want my tongue to burn at least a bit.

I've done "tacos" with the meat cooked in Teriyaki Baste and Glaze instead of taco seasoning - hard shells, with or without cheese but definitiely no other toppings. Pretty tasty.

My favorite, though, is to take soft tacos with just meat (chicken or hamburger) and cheese, butter them, and bake them in the oven until crunchy. Yummy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> My favorite, though, is to take soft tacos with just meat (chicken or hamburger) and cheese, butter them, and bake them in the oven until crunchy. Yummy.



Okay, that sounds good - I'm going to have to get my dad to do this the next time he makes his world famous tacos.


----------



## Rel (Sep 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> when we actually figure out what the essence of cool actually is....




My pat answer is T-Bill but I just can't see him eating a taco.  In my minds eye he'd be like, "I'm gonna bite into that thing and have it squirt salsa and crap all over my black shirt?  I'll just have another scotch, thanks."


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> when we actually figure out what the essence of cool actually is....



If Rel's trying to be like me, then he's already figured it out...    

NOTE:    is the only smiley I can use, I'm so cool.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 7, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> My pat answer is T-Bill but I just can't see him eating a taco.  In my minds eye he'd be like, "I'm gonna bite into that thing and have it squirt salsa and crap all over my black shirt?  I'll just have another scotch, thanks."



You haven't lived if you haven't bitten into a taco and had it squirt Cholula sauce right into your eye.  Eeeaarrrgh!

And what's the deal with reveal?  Queen D mentions that she likes to get two meats at once, and he's already coming all over the place?


----------



## reveal (Sep 7, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> And what's the deal with reveal?  Queen D mentions that she likes to get two meats at once, and he's already coming all over the place?




Awwwwww Yeaaaaaah


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 7, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Awwwwww Yeaaaaaah



 *pokes her head up from her homework*  Ha ha ha!  reveal thinks that two meats is hot!


----------



## reveal (Sep 7, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *pokes her head up from her homework*  Ha ha ha!  reveal thinks that two meats is hot!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 7, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *pokes her head up from her homework*  Ha ha ha!  reveal thinks that two meats is hot!



Ha!  She seems to be keeping up quite well, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## reveal (Sep 7, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Ha!  She seems to be keeping up quite well, thankyouverymuch!




She was once the student but now *she* is the master.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 7, 2005)

After reading this thread, I have a very strong urge to make a "run for the border."  IYKWIMAITYD.  Wonder what my wife's wearing... uh, I mean doing at home right now?


----------



## reveal (Sep 7, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> After reading this thread, I have a very strong urge to make a "run for the border."  IYKWIMAITYD.  Wonder what my wife's wearing... uh, I mean doing at home right now?




You should go home and get some _taco flavored keeses_.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 7, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> My pat answer is T-Bill but I just can't see him eating a taco.  In my minds eye he'd be like, "I'm gonna bite into that thing and have it squirt salsa and crap all over my black shirt?  I'll just have another scotch, thanks."



see you don't bite a taco.... never, evar use teeth.

you lick a taco...

my favorite toppings are cool whip and a cherry.


----------



## reveal (Sep 7, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> see you don't bite a taco.... never, evar use teeth.
> 
> you lick a taco...
> 
> my favorite toppings are cool whip and a cherry.




I don't get itoooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh

Guess I'm never eating fish tacos again.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 7, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I don't get itoooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Guess I'm never eating fish tacos again.



that's what a mustache and beard are for...

to savor the flavor for later...


----------



## reveal (Sep 7, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> that's what a mustache and beard are for...
> 
> to savor the flavor for later...




Why do you think I grew one?


----------



## diaglo (Sep 7, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Why do you think I grew one?





i'm growing one right now.

IYKWIMAITYD

all this talk about bearded tacos is making my mouth water.


----------



## reveal (Sep 7, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i'm growing one right now.
> 
> IYKWIMAITYD
> 
> all this talk about bearded tacos is making my mouth water.




If you're gonna eat, I suggest the clam.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 7, 2005)

Whoa!!  I leave to go eat my breakfast and watch ER and this thread rockets from funny to uncomfortable!    Congratulations, boys!  You've got a knack for perversion!


----------



## reveal (Sep 7, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Whoa!!  I leave to go eat my breakfast and watch ER and this thread rockets from funny to uncomfortable!    Congratulations, boys!  You've got a knack for perversion!




I blame diaglo.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 7, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I blame diaglo.



 Probably a wise choice.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 7, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I blame diaglo.



 I blame tacos for being one of those double meaning words...


----------



## Torm (Sep 7, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I blame tacos for being one of those double meaning words...



I blame Taco for that weird song they charted with.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 7, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Whoa!!  I leave to go eat my breakfast and watch ER and this thread rockets from funny to uncomfortable!    Congratulations, boys!  You've got a knack for perversion!



just got back from lunch.

i had taco.

IYKWIMAITYD


sorry bout that... i couldn't help myself. the cottage cheese, the two meats, the whole thing just begged for someone to take the bait....

edit: and besides the Knack had one of my all time favorite songs....


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 7, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> My wife used to put ketchup on her tacos, which--thankfully--I've cured her of.




I think I just lost 1D3 San!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I blame Taco for that weird song they charted with.



What, "Puttin' on the Ritz?"


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 7, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I think I just lost 1D3 San!



I did too when she first told me about it.  Luckily, I've never actually _seen_ her do it, and I had already sold her on Pace brand Picante sauce (_not_ from New York City) the first time we did tacos.

What I really like is what we in my family call "greazy tacos."  We get the soft corn tortillas, instead of flour or hard shells, and dip them for a few seconds in very hot oil to make them soft and hot.

And besides, who doesn't like their tacos soft, hot and very, very wet?


----------



## reveal (Sep 7, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> And besides, who doesn't like their tacos soft, hot and very, very wet?




I have now entered the "shocked and awed" phase.


----------



## Rel (Sep 7, 2005)

Leaving aside the perversity for a moment, I had to chime in to say, "Guess what I had for lunch today, thanks to this thread..."


----------



## diaglo (Sep 7, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Leaving aside the perversity for a moment, I had to chime in to say, "Guess what I had for lunch today, thanks to this thread..."



Willy's...




Spoiler



sorry my british side is showing


----------



## reveal (Sep 7, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Willy's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do they make tacos? Or just the taco sauce?



Spoiler



You may want to get that looked at.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 7, 2005)

they make a mess out of the taco.

breaking the shell sometimes.


----------



## reveal (Sep 7, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> they make a mess out of the taco.
> 
> breaking the shell sometimes.




Bad aim?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm getting tocos tonight...thanks Queen D!!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm getting tocos tonight...thanks Queen D!!



 What's a toco?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 7, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> What's a toco?




a taco with less a and a little more o

I heard it was all about the O


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 7, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> What's a toco?



Tofu taco?


----------



## Rel (Sep 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> a taco with less a and a little more o
> 
> I heard it was all about the O




Sheesh!  And they call me perverted!


----------



## reveal (Sep 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Sheesh!  And they call me perverted!




I thought you were "the cute one."


----------



## Rel (Sep 8, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I thought you were "the cute one."




Nah, the filth that you get on you down here in the gutter pretty much kills your chances for "cute".  But down here's where they teach all the Secret Ninja Sex Maneuvers (tm) so it's down here that I stay.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Sheesh!  And they call me perverted!




Don't worry, we still do


----------



## reveal (Sep 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Nah, the filth that you get on you down here in the gutter pretty much kills your chances for "cute".  But down here's where they teach all the Secret Ninja Sex Maneuvers (tm) so it's down here that I stay.




Do *yours* involve turtles?

(My son has forced me to watch way to much TMNT )


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 8, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Do *yours* involve turtles?



Sometimes. But only if they have been mutatated.    :\


----------



## reveal (Sep 8, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sometimes. But only if they have been mutatated.    :\




Mmmmm.... Heroes on the half-shell....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 8, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.... Heroes on the half-shell....



 TURTLE POWER!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 8, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> TURTLE POWER!



Turtles and pizza.

Waitaminute.

Turtle meat on pizza.

Hmm.


----------



## Rel (Sep 8, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Do *yours* involve turtles?
> 
> (My son has forced me to watch way to much TMNT )




This is a road down which we must not go.  That way lies madness.  

And fertilized turtle eggs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> And fertilized turtle eggs.



Thank god it isn't fertilized caviar.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> This is a road down which we must not go.  That way lies madness.
> 
> And fertilized turtle eggs.




I didn't want to know what you do in your spare time.....


----------



## MonkeyDragon (Sep 8, 2005)

All the regular stuff.  I like cheese and sour cream, but only a little bit.  Salsa or taco sauce is ok, but usually only mild.  I like spicy, but not too hot.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Sep 8, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *throws up hands*  Why does everyone always want to twist my words!?!  I'm just hungry for tacos!  Sheesh!!




And what guy here _isn't_ hungry for tacos??   ...


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Sep 8, 2005)

The bring the thread back to tacos...

I like heaps of shredded lettuce, cheese, sour cream, *HOT SAUCES*, and the taco shell and meat. 

Hot sauce is key.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 8, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> And what guy here _isn't_ hungry for tacos??   ...



I'd love a couple of tacos, but right now I have to settle for Cheese Nips.


----------



## Rel (Sep 8, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd love a couple of tacos, but right now I have to settle for Cheese Nips.




Why does everything have to be about sex with you, Frukathka?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Why does everything have to be about sex with you, Frukathka?



But its not, at least not until I'm married.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 8, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> But its not, at least not until I'm married.




You and cheese nips?  You'll be so happy together!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You and cheese nips?  You'll be so happy together!!



I meant to a woman. Aiyah!!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 8, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I meant to a woman. Aiyah!!




Cheese nips is a guy?  what an odd name for a man.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Cheese nips is a guy?  what an odd name for a man.....



Oh-kay. Exactly how long has it been since you have been to the supermarket?! 
Chees Nips are a cheesey type of small cracker. Yeesh.


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 8, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Chees Nips are a cheesey type of small cracker. Yeesh.



It's not nice to talk about The Man that way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 8, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> It's not nice to talk about The Man that way.



 Cheese Nips ae not nor ever will be a man.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 8, 2005)

'Cheese Nips' just means you have to wash your hands after eating Cheetos.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 8, 2005)

<speaking like Dr. Evil>
I'm surrounded by freakin' idiots.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 8, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Willy's...



Waitaminute... I thought Rel was into women...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 8, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Waitaminute... I thought Rel was into women...



That would emplain his behavior of late.     :\


----------



## Rel (Sep 8, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Waitaminute... I thought Rel was into women...




For the last dozen years or so it seems that it's one woman in particular.  She's gotta put on some speed or start hiding better if she wants that to change.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> She's gotta put on some speed....



What, like roller blades?


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 8, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> For the last dozen years or so it seems that it's one woman in particular.  She's gotta put on some speed or start hiding better if she wants that to change.



So you *didn't* have any willies for lunch after all, then?


----------



## Thotas (Sep 8, 2005)

On the subject of the taco:  cheese, lettuce, tomatoes are pretty much gotta haves.  As extras, I'll take sour cream, guacamole, and mild green sauce.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 9, 2005)

Thotas said:
			
		

> and mild green sauce.



Eep!   Green sauce on tacos?! On bean burros yes, but on a taco?


----------



## devilbat (Sep 9, 2005)

'Cheese Nips' are another name for cheese burgers around here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 9, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> 'Cheese Nips' are another name for cheese burgers around here.



Well that certainly is interesting to know.


----------



## Del (Sep 9, 2005)

I had tacos tonite. Cheese, hamburger, and the hottest salsa I can find.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm having apricot flavored chicken smothered in bbq sause with a side of potato salad for breakfast tonight.


----------



## Shemeska (Sep 9, 2005)

lettuce, white cheese (I'm racist when it comes to cheese. None of that yellow stuff!), and either ultra spicy salsa, or medium chopotle salsa.

Unless we're talking fish tacos, then well, I like them plain usually when I've had the opportunity to eat them.


----------



## Clueless (Sep 9, 2005)

I forsee many jokes re: fish tacos from that comment shemmie. And I shall not be involved in any of them.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 9, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> ...and the hottest salsa I can find.



was her name Maria?


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 9, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Eep!   Green sauce on tacos?! On bean burros yes, but on a taco?



I'm fine with green sauce on tacos (I'm not even going to touch the obvious joke there...).  But I'm not fine with the green sauce being mild!


----------



## diaglo (Sep 9, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> lettuce, white cheese (I'm racist when it comes to cheese. None of that yellow stuff!), and either ultra spicy salsa, or medium chopotle salsa.



do you toss this salad before adding it to the taco?


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 9, 2005)

Moe: ...And bring us the finest food you've got stuffed with the second finest  
Sabu: Excellent sir. Lobster, stuffed with Tacos


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 10, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> But I'm not fine with the green sauce being mild!



Gotta have the Hot Sauce™.   Me too, love Hot Sauce™.


----------



## FickleGM (Sep 10, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm in the mood for tacos... but, upon visiting the fridge, I realized that I don't have any cottage cheese.  And I *cannot* have tacos without cottage chese heaped onto them.
> 
> I know that this is kind of a weird thing to put on tacos, so I was wondering if y'all have other weird things that you put on your tacos?  Or are you a standard, lettuce, tomato, and cheese person?




First, I must admit to being the standard taco eater.  Second, I love cottage cheese.  Third, I will try cottage cheese on my taco someday (and report back).

Finally, thanks to reading this thread last night, I went to Taco Bell for lunch today...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 10, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> Finally, thanks to reading this thread last night, I went to Taco Bell for lunch today...



The prospect of tacos is quite enticing, eh?


----------



## FickleGM (Sep 10, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The prospect of tacos is quite enticing, eh?




It was, but now that I've fed the craving I am better...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 10, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> It was, but now that I've fed the craving I am better...



Me too. Had tacos for dinner tonight myself.


----------



## ph34r (Sep 10, 2005)

All I have to say is wow...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 10, 2005)

ph34r said:
			
		

> All I have to say is wow...



As in: Wow, those were great tacos?


----------



## ssampier (Sep 11, 2005)

[jumps right into flame-terrain]

I like tacos with tomatoes, lettuce, sharp cheddar cheese, and ground beef. Shredded beef tacos are my favorite, chicken tacos are also very good. Sour cream is okay, but I never liked gaucamole, or avacados for that matter.

I never quite understood the taco salad.
[/jumps]

Speaking of Mexican food, am I the only one that absolutely loves Chili Verde (green chili)? I could eat that stuff almost every day if I could.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 11, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Speaking of Mexican food, am I the only one that absolutely loves Chili Verde (green chili)? I could eat that stuff almost every day if I could.



No you are not the only one. Heck, I'd scoop me up a soup bowl ful and dig in.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 11, 2005)

*dishes out a big bowl of chili verde*

We need to make a thread about food cravings (not pregancy related, of course  ). My tastes are usually red-meat oriented (such as the ocassional craving for steak), but I do love green chili and fried chicken.


----------



## Thotas (Sep 11, 2005)

I stand by my green sauce, and yes, I like it mild to medium.  Too hot and I can no longer taste any of the ingredients, making the whole thing an exercise in futility.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 12, 2005)

Green sauce is teh goodness. I love it on my burros. 

I'm contemplating marinating my next steak in Green Sauce for two days before cooking.

Mmmmm..........green sauce....


----------



## ssampier (Sep 12, 2005)

That sounds good!

In the mean time if you haven't seen this,

Chili Verde Burgers

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_28937,00.html


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey thanks! I've added the recipe to my Cookbook document. I love having a computer in the kitchen! Makes accessing our recipes easy.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Sep 12, 2005)

I like mine nicely spiced, with extra-sharp cheddar, sour cream, and Tabasco (or a similar hot sauce).

I'm a complex man with simple tastes


----------



## ssampier (Sep 13, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> I like mine nicely spiced, with extra-sharp cheddar, sour cream, and Tabasco (or a similar hot sauce).
> 
> I'm a complex man with simple tastes




What's your feelings about Chili Verde?*

*I love thread-hijacks.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 13, 2005)

Thotas said:
			
		

> I stand by my green sauce, and yes, I like it mild to medium.  Too hot and I can no longer taste any of the ingredients, making the whole thing an exercise in futility.



To paraphrase That One GuyTM from _The 13th Warrior_; "get stronger tastebuds!"

Dude, of course all you can taste is the hot if you ain't used to it.  It's taken me a lifetime of gargling Dave's Insanity Sauce to get the point where I am today.


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Green sauce is teh goodness. I love it on my burros.



Dude!  No one really wants to know what you do with your livestock!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Dude!  No one really wants to know what you do with your livestock!



All right, all right. I won't abbreviate burrito with burro. Are you happy now?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Dude!  No one really wants to know what you do with your livestock!




That was a great line to wake up to, JD!  *laughing*


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Sep 13, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> What's your feelings about Chili Verde?




Chili verde is for the weak.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Chili verde is for the weak.



I thought you meant week. As in, _every day of the week._ Oh well. A man can dream.


----------



## ForceUser (Sep 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I know that this is kind of a weird thing to put on tacos, so I was wondering if y'all have other weird things that you put on your tacos?  Or are you a standard, lettuce, tomato, and cheese person?



I make my own tacos. I use

ground turkey fried in a pan with Lawry's seasoning salt
shredded Monterrey Jack cheese
fresh spinach leaves
Pace Picante sauce (medium)
sour cream
fresh avacado
corn tortillas deep fried in a pan with olive oil--I fold them myself

My tacos are awesome.


----------



## reveal (Sep 13, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> My tacos are awesome.




No....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 13, 2005)

Where do you find this stuff, reveal?  Do you just keep these weird little videos, pics, etc on your PC so that - someday - you can include them in a thread?


----------



## reveal (Sep 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Where do you find this stuff, reveal?  Do you just keep these weird little videos, pics, etc on your PC so that - someday - you can include them in a thread?




The clip above is from the Smiley Xtra Firefox plugin. It just happened to fit really well. 

Seriously though, my google-fu is really strong. Before google, it was yahoo. I've got a knack for finding things on the internet and finding them quickly. So when someone says something, I either a) have it (like videos or pictures I have hosted on my site) or b) I do a quick search.

I know that's probably more than you wanted to hear, but I think people believe I just keep all the crap I post on a computer when it's really that I'm just good at finding things on the net.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 14, 2005)

Haven't read the whole thread and don't know if it's been mentioned, but I really like fish tacos.  Taqueria del Sol in the Atlanta area has some of the best fish tacos I've tasted.  Also a big fan of lengua.  And I want my salsa to make me sweat.


----------



## ForceUser (Sep 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> No....



LOL--I want that in my sig.


----------



## devilish (Sep 14, 2005)

I love how this thread is a molecule away from calling in Eric's Grandma's Stormtroopers.
Bravo, Queen D!


I have to say for me, sour cream made the difference --- one day when I got
the Taco Supreme instead of the regular taco...somehow that made everything right.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 14, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> I love how this thread is a molecule away from calling in Eric's Grandma's Stormtroopers.
> Bravo, Queen D!
> 
> 
> ...



 Bravo QueenD?!  Excuse moi?!  _I_ started this thread with the BEST of intentions.    It's those hoodilums reveal, Crothian, and Joshua Dyal that have nearly called down the wrath of Grammy AND her Stromtroopers!!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 14, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Bravo QueenD?!  Excuse moi?!  _I_ started this thread with the BEST of intentions.    It's those hoodilums reveal, Crothian, and Joshua Dyal that have nearly called down the wrath of Grammy AND her Stromtroopers!!




I like onions.  They have layers.  Much like the many layers of this thread.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 14, 2005)

The best tacos are the simplest ones. Beef, cheese and hot sauce. My personal favorite hot sauce for tacos is chilero sauce, which is something like a thick Tabasco sauce. I discovered it in Costa Rica and fell in love with it.

Demiurge out.


----------



## reveal (Sep 14, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I like onions.  They have layers.  Much like the many layers of this thread.




And every now and then a layer will have dirt all over it that needs to be washed off. That's us.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Sep 14, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> Finally, thanks to reading this thread last night, I went to Taco Bell for lunch today...





Taco Bell is not Tacos.  You eat Taco Hell Tacos you're libel to catch some sort of disease. 

And, if Queen D likes two meats in her Taco, I'm not here to judge.

Or if Reveal wants to slather his Burrito in Sour Cream, I'll let him have his privacy.

And if Joshua Dyal wants to cover his Chimi Changa in hot chilli paste... Well I'd have the Emergency Room directions put into Mapquest. 

PS.  Anyone here ever deep-fry their Taco?


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 14, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> PS.  Anyone here ever deep-fry their Taco?



Now that's just sick...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 15, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> PS.  Anyone here ever deep-fry their Taco?



Taco Bell has Gorditas. It is a flat bread that is deep fried. I used to love the Cheesey Gordita Crunch.


----------



## ForceUser (Sep 15, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Taco Bell is not Tacos.



This is truth. Taco Bell doesn't cook food, they "assemble" it. All the food parts that go into Taco Bell products are precooked in centralized factories, dehydrated, and shipped to Taco Bell franchisees where water is added and the product is microwaved or heated up in a small oven. The meat comes from factory farms where millions of animals suffer needlessly in inhumane living conditions which are staved off with massive amounts of antibiotics. Hormone injections are given to the animals to increase meat yield, and the waste of millions of centrally-localized beasts ends up in the groundwater of local residents, which becomes a vector for disease and bacteria. The extreme odor of factory farms lowers nearby residents' property values and is so strong that it can be smelled by passengers on airliners flying overhead. The antibiotics and hormones pumped into these animals are passed to American consumers who eat Taco Bell "food", and everyone's happy. 

Taco Bell, yum!


----------



## Rel (Sep 15, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> This is truth. Taco Bell doesn't cook food, they "assemble" it. All the food parts that go into Taco Bell products are precooked in centralized factories, dehydrated, and shipped to Taco Bell franchisees where water is added and the product is microwaved or heated up in a small oven. The meat comes from factory farms where millions of animals suffer needlessly in inhumane living conditions which are staved off with massive amounts of antibiotics. Hormone injections are given to the animals to increase meat yield, and the waste of millions of centrally-localized beasts ends up in the groundwater of local residents, which becomes a vector for disease and bacteria. The extreme odor of factory farms lowers nearby residents' property values and is so strong that it can be smelled by passengers on airliners flying overhead. The antibiotics and hormones pumped into these animals are passed to American consumers who eat Taco Bell "food", and everyone's happy.
> 
> Taco Bell, yum!




Stop it.  You're making me hungry.


----------



## reveal (Sep 15, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> This is truth. Taco Bell doesn't cook food, they "assemble" it. All the food parts that go into Taco Bell products are precooked in centralized factories, dehydrated, and shipped to Taco Bell franchisees where water is added and the product is microwaved or heated up in a small oven. The meat comes from factory farms where millions of animals suffer needlessly in inhumane living conditions which are staved off with massive amounts of antibiotics. Hormone injections are given to the animals to increase meat yield, and the waste of millions of centrally-localized beasts ends up in the groundwater of local residents, which becomes a vector for disease and bacteria. The extreme odor of factory farms lowers nearby residents' property values and is so strong that it can be smelled by passengers on airliners flying overhead. The antibiotics and hormones pumped into these animals are passed to American consumers who eat Taco Bell "food", and everyone's happy.
> 
> Taco Bell, yum!




Mmmm.... I think I'll grab me a gordita and stop by the deli for a nice veal cutlet on the way home.


----------



## Torm (Sep 16, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> And if Joshua Dyal wants to cover his Chimi Changa in hot chilli paste... Well I'd have the Emergency Room directions put into Mapquest.
> 
> PS.  Anyone here ever deep-fry their Taco?



Speaking of needing Emergency Room directions, I knew a girl back in junior high who "deep-fried her Taco" with a curling iron.  

Oh, good - now you've got me thinking all perverted, too. Thanks.  

(No....really. Thanks!)


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Speaking of needing Emergency Room directions, I knew a girl back in junior high who "deep-fried her Taco" with a curling iron.



Ok, I have to ask. What was she trying to curl?


----------



## Torm (Sep 16, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Ok, I have to ask. What was she trying to curl?



Let's just say that I'm pretty sure "curl" isn't the right verb when you use it _that_ way, IYKWIMAITYD.


----------



## Rel (Sep 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Let's just say that I'm pretty sure "curl" isn't the right verb when you use it _that_ way, IYKWIMAITYD.




Kink then?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

THe correct answer was dip... Dip was what we were looking for.........


----------



## Rel (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THe correct answer was dip... Dip was what we were looking for.........




Do I get any lovely parting gifts?  A BRAND NEW curling iron maybe?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Maybe a bit too much... but I'll share my thoughts anyway:

I think that nearly every high school has a tragic story of a woman's *ahem* personal time gone horribly wrong.  When I was a sophomore at Mitchell High School, it was Krista dipping (to use Crothian's verbage) a hot dog.

*shudders*

((HOW DID THIS THREAD GET HERE?!?!))


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Do I get any lovely parting gifts?  A BRAND NEW curling iron maybe?





That's right, Rel--You lost. And let me tell you what you didn't win: a twenty volume set of the Encyclopedia International, a case of Turtle Wax, and a year's supply of Rice-A-Roni, the San Francisco Treat. But that's not all. You also made yourself look like a jerk in front of millions of people. You brought shame and disgrace to your family name for generations to come. You don't get to come back tomorrow. You don't even get a lousy copy of our home game. You're a complete loser!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Maybe a bit too much... but I'll share my thoughts anyway:
> 
> I think that nearly every high school has a tragic story of a woman's *ahem* personal time gone horribly wrong.  When I was a sophomore at Mitchell High School, it was Krista dipping (to use Crothian's verbage) a hot dog.
> 
> ...




What? no flute??


----------



## Torm (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's right, Rel--You lost.....



Al rulez.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Al rulez.




Heck ya, and that's not an easy quote to get on an RPG site in the right context.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What? no flute??



 I suppose there *could* have been a flute... But I was a debate nerd, not a band nerd.  As such, I have no stories that begin "This one time... at band camp".


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I suppose there *could* have been a flute... But I was a debate nerd, not a band nerd.  As such, I have no stories that begin "This one time... at band camp".




I have Band camp stories...4 years of high school band camp and one year of college......


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have Band camp stories...4 years of high school band camp and one year of college......



 I have debate camp stories... but they're all clean.  We debaters were not very adventerous.


----------



## Torm (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think that nearly every high school has a tragic story of a woman's *ahem* personal time gone horribly wrong.



I knew a girl who liked frozen hot dogs more than a girl should - until a broken one gave her a trip to the hospital.

Also knew a girl everyone called Spooner, for a similar reason.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I have debate camp stories... but they're all clean.  We debaters were not very adventerous.




was their a mass of debaters?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I knew a girl who liked frozen hot dogs more than a girl should - until a broken one gave her a trip to the hospital.
> 
> Also knew a girl everyone called Spooner, for a similar reason.



 She and Krista could start a support group.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> was their a mass of debaters?



 HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!  [sarcasm] I've NEVER heard that one before!!! [/sarcasm]


----------



## Torm (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> was their a mass of debaters?



I doubt it, myself. Probably just a few Master Debaters.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!  [sarcasm] I've NEVER heard that one before!!! [/sarcasm]





really, becasue I was sure someone before me would have mentioned it to you.  But I'm happy to be the first.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I doubt it, myself. Probably just a few Master Debaters.



 *see previous sarcastic remark*


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> She and Krista could start a support group.




and what a great support group that would be...sigh.....


----------



## Torm (Sep 16, 2005)

One of the answers on Wheel of Fortune last night was "Grilled Fish Tacos", btw.

There used to be a tackle shop in Stockton, MO called Master Baiters. I wonder if they're still around....


----------



## Torm (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and what a great support group that would be...sigh.....



I tried to think of something safe to say about them sharing foot-long hot dogs here, but nothing came to mind, so I gave it a pass.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I tried to think of something safe to say about them sharing foot-long hot dogs here, but nothing came to mind, so I gave it a pass.




I'm taking a bet on e something and I'm fairly sure I'm right.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Sep 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I doubt it, myself. Probably just a few Master Debaters.





But, they were going to debate camp, so they were only LEARNING to debate.  So they were spending their entire summers trying to BECOME Master Debaters.  Doing nothing but 'baten 24/7.  Must have been tireing.  

Also, has anyone seem the Ranger Prestige Class: The Master Baiter?  You now, the one where he sets all sort of vice like traps & baits them to lure in nasty animals?


PS.  To get this thread back on track.  QD, next time you are enjoying that burrito, I recommend enjoying some walnuts at the same time.  Of course, you'll have to crack them yourself, but you should have a nutcracker/mallet/baseball bat/pneumatic hammer, etc around the house somewhere.


----------



## reveal (Sep 16, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> PS.  To get this thread back on track.  QD, next time you are enjoying that burrito, I recommend enjoying some walnuts at the same time.  Of course, you'll have to crack them yourself, but you should have a nutcracker/mallet/baseball bat/pneumatic hammer, etc around the house somewhere.




I disagree. QD, next time you're enjoying the burrito, make sure you're gentle with the nuts.


----------



## Rel (Sep 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I disagree. QD, next time you're enjoying the burrito, make sure you're gentle with the nuts.




Nice work reveal, but I personally think it would have been funnier if you'd said, "hold the nuts".

I'm just trying to keep my "comedy judging" skills up to par for Silly Putty.


----------



## reveal (Sep 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Nice work reveal, but I personally think it would have been funnier if you'd said, "hold the nuts".
> 
> I'm just trying to keep my "comedy judging" skills up to par for Silly Putty.




Ah, but VD *giggle* referenced cracking the nuts, which is why I said "be gentle" and not to hold them.


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 16, 2005)

It's not funny if you analyze it...


Heh heh...   ...he said "analyze"


Ok, I'm done.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have Band camp stories...



moi aussi.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 16, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> It's not funny if you analyze it...
> 
> 
> Heh heh...   ...he said "analyze"
> ...





wouldn't that be the singular form not plural.

diaglo "the last time someone had two eyes there they had to sew one shut" Ooi


----------



## Welverin (Sep 17, 2005)

*I hope this hasn't been done yet...*

I like tacos. Yum, yum, yum. I like tacos. Tacos are fun. I like tacos. Yum, yum, yum. I like tacos. Tacos are fun. I like tacos. Yum, yum, yum. I like tacos. Tacos are fun. I like tacos. Yum, yum, yum. I like tacos. Tacos are fun. I like tacos. Yum, yum, yum. I like tacos. Tacos are fun. I like tacos. Yum, yum, yum. I like tacos. Tacos are fun. I like tacos. Yum, yum, yum. I like tacos. Tacos are fun. I like tacos. Yum, yum, yum. I like tacos. Tacos are fun.



Adobolish likes tacos. Yum, yum, yum. Adobolish likes tacos. Tacos are fun.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of tacos. However, when I do eat them, I prefer them with nothing but shell, meat, cheese, and cottage cheese. Occaisonally, I will include a token amount of lettuce, to keep up appearances. 

I loathe sour cream, and refried beans - each with precisely half of the total fibres of my very being.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 17, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I'm not a big fan of tacos. However, when I do eat them, I prefer them with nothing but shell, meat, cheese, and cottage cheese. Occaisonally, I will include a token amount of lettuce, to keep up appearances.



Cottage cheese, eh? That certainly is interesting.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 17, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cottage cheese, eh? That certainly is interesting.



 Yeah - I know it's weird, but that's how my dad always ate them, and so that's how all three of his children eat them, as well.


----------



## reveal (Sep 17, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I loathe sour cream, and refried beans - each with precisely half of the total fibres of my very being.




You've just never had good refried beans. Canned refried beans are ok. My homemade beans are awesome. If you want to give it a try, it's a pretty cheap dish.

Refried Beans

1/4c canola oil
1 onion, diced
1 can kidney beans, drained
Cumin
Red Pepper

1. Put the oil in a pan and heat over Medium heat. Put a couple drops of water on your fingers and flick them in. If the oil sizzles, it's hot enough.

2. Put in the onions. Stir and then let them sit for 10 minutes. Stir a couple of times but not much.

3. Put in cumin and red pepper and stir (I usually put a Tablespoon of cumin and a teaspoon of red peper). Let sit for 1 minutes to allow the spices flavor to enhance.

4. Put in the beans and mash with a potato masher, mixing everything together. The beans should be smoother but still have chunks.

5. Add more cumin and red pepper to taste. Let it heat through.

Very easy to make and very yummy to eat.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You've just never had good refried beans. Canned refried beans are ok. My homemade beans are awesome. If you want to give it a try, it's a pretty cheap dish.
> 
> Refried Beans
> 
> ...




Sounds good. I don't mind canned refried beans (especially La Victoria Lime refried beans). It seems like an economical way to feed college students that doesn't rhyme with gacaroni beeze.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 18, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Yeah - I know it's weird, but that's how my dad always ate them, and so that's how all three of his children eat them, as well.



I'm going to have to give it a try one of these days.


----------



## Thotas (Sep 18, 2005)

I join the Universe on the hatred of the refried bean.  

And that "Oh, you've just never had them made right, I make 'em this way, you'll love 'em" thing will never never never never never never never never never work on me again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 18, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You've just never had good refried beans. Canned refried beans are ok. My homemade beans are awesome. If you want to give it a try, it's a pretty cheap dish.
> 
> Refried Beans
> 
> ...



And another recipe enters my electronic cookbook. 

Dang that sounds good. Looking forward to trying 'em.


----------

